
NHS refuses to sign revised £3bn CSC deal - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/government-law/public-sector/news/index.cfm?newsid=19687
======
macmac
When will they realise that the scale of the project in itself is enough to
kill projects like this.

